# Excellent (Graphic) Hog Vitals page...



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

This is the best explanation and demonstration of hog vitals locations and shot placement that I have ever seen. It is very graphic, but the most helpful I have come across, and I thought I'd share it with you guys....

http://www.texasboars.com/anatomy.html


----------



## bowhunter199 (Jan 8, 2009)

thank you i do alot of hog hunting my self and have always wondered why i can never seem to hit them in the heart but now i know why


----------

